# time for a pedicure



## Elle (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey guys

Sass has long nails atm and need to trim them or files them. What is the filing method?


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

There might be a better way to do this, but when my two need doing I just wrap each gently in a towel and then take the very tip of the nail off with some baby nail clippers. Then I get glared at for a good half hour or so afterwards until they get over it.


----------



## Elle (Aug 2, 2009)

he's malting and so whenever i grab him he cries like im really hurting him so i would like to avoid that


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would take them to an avain vet or a breeder to have them do his nails for you. They will have to hold him to do it. I have seen big birds trained to lift their feet and let you trim one nail at a time. Iam not sure if a tiel would be able to be trained to do that, as they are fairly small and light and I think they might tip over


----------



## Elle (Aug 2, 2009)

lol aw...
Its just i have a broken pelvis and so i cant drive 
I would love to take him to the vet but cant make it atleast another month. 
I was hoping there was something i could do.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Ouch, thats too bad. Could someone else take him for you? If not I would just keep an eye on him and make sure he does not get caught on anything


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

My dad and I tried to trim Sunny's nails but my dad said that the quick(blood vessels) were too close to the tip and didn't want to make poor Sunny bleed. I told him that the guy at the pet store told me to just snip off the tips as Cassie said but he preferred I just take him to a vet so it can be done professionally. (My dad is a bird lover so he knows a thing or two about birds.) Is my dad correct? Can it be that the blood vessels can be too close to the tips sometimes? Sunny is about 8 weeks old to date. Please advise any way you can. Thank you.


----------



## jc119007 (Dec 28, 2009)

When I had to clip Curry's nails my bf wrapped a towl around him and I clipped them using baby nail clippers. If you do it in the sunlight you can see where the quick ends so you don't cut the vessels. It was fairly easy to do (Curry struggled abit so I had to be quick about it) but if you do have doubts take him to the vet.


----------

